

Leaked video from Mt. Gox employee alleges they'll be closed within months - cdvonstinkpot
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvT8fCUmU3Q

======
cstrat
This is clearly a scammer trying to get money from people. I wish I could vote
down...

------
pedalpete
This video is coming up on 3 weeks old. The person who made the video (likely
not the poster to HN) is just scamming people for 5% of their exchanges. I
have serious doubts this is real.

